# Nose Art



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 2, 2020)

Every once in awhile I will throw a nose art shot into this thread. I don't have a ton but if there is enough interest I will make sure I shoot as much of it as I can this year to add to this thread.







Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 3, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 3, 2020)

Great idea.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 4, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 5, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Tieleader (Feb 5, 2020)

Sweet! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 6, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Tieleader (Feb 7, 2020)

Never seen that one before. Guessing it's a reference to "Red Dog" Norley .


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 7, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 8, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 8, 2020)

What Lanc is that Jeff?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 8, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> What Lanc is that Jeff?


FM212, owned by the Canadian Historical Aircraft Association in Windor Ontario. They are restoring her and have made lots of progress since this picture was taken in 2008 or 09.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 8, 2020)

I attended a talk about the restoration. They have lots to do. The main spar in the center section was cut to allow the thing to sit on a pedestal.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 8, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> I attended a talk about the restoration. They have lots to do. The main spar in the center section was cut to allow the thing to sit on a pedestal.


IIRC she is to be restored to engine run/ taxi condition.

Jeff

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 8, 2020)

That's the plan. Funds may dictate otherwise.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 9, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 10, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Tieleader (Feb 10, 2020)

Amazing pixs. Thank you!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 10, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> Amazing pixs. Thank you!


You are welcome. I have way more than I remembered so stay tuned.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 11, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Tieleader (Feb 11, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> You are welcome. I have way more than I remembered so stay tuned.
> 
> Jeff


Excellent. I'm setting my radio to station W.J.E.F !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 12, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 13, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 14, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 15, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 16, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Tieleader (Feb 16, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 570001
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff


Always loved the look of the strafer 25s. Whole lot of lead going downrange!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 17, 2020)

For those who do not know, the Buffalo Sabres are a National Hockey League team.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 18, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 18, 2020)

..and what's going on in the cockpit?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 18, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> ..and what's going on in the cockpit?


It would appear the yoke is being worked on.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 19, 2020)

You knew something like this would show up at some point.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 19, 2020)

Andy's comment immediately reminded me of a scene from 'Airplane', where the "Autopilot" deflated .................


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 19, 2020)

Roger, Victor.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Spitlead (Feb 19, 2020)

Here's one from my archives













B-25J - In The Mood.jpg



__ Spitlead
__ Feb 19, 2020
__
b-25
bomber
mitchell
north american
nose art




North American B-25 medium bomber, "In the Mood"

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 20, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Tieleader (Feb 20, 2020)

MORE!!!


----------



## Spitlead (Feb 20, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> MORE!!!


I have quite a few and will be happy to post them. Don't want to see this "art" disappear!


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 20, 2020)

Spitlead said:


> I have quite a few and will be happy to post them. Don't want to see this "art" disappear!


excellent. Just don't hijack Jeff's thread to much!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 21, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Tieleader (Feb 21, 2020)

beautiful.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 22, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 23, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 24, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 25, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Tieleader (Feb 25, 2020)

Granted I'm a little out of the loop for a couple years but I've never seen pixs of the ponies before. Are they relatively new ?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 26, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> Granted I'm a little out of the loop for a couple years but I've never seen pixs of the ponies before. Are they relatively new ?


Last few Mustangs were taken in 2007 at the big gathering in Ohio.

Jeff

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 26, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 27, 2020)

The next few nose art photos are legit examples from RCAF Halifax bombers all saved just at the end of WW2. They are able to be seen at the national War Museum in Ottawa Ontario.
















Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 27, 2020)

Good to see pieces cut from the actual aircraft before scrapping. Our Bomber Command Museum here has lots of nose art recreations.


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 27, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> The next few nose art photos are legit examples from RCAF Halifax bombers all saved just at the end of WW2. They are able to be seen at the national War Museum in Ottawa Ontario.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats real talent.


----------



## Spitlead (Feb 28, 2020)

B-25 Mitchell - 499th Medium Bomb Squadron nose art.jpg



__ Spitlead
__ Feb 28, 2020
__
b-25j
bomber
mitchell
north american

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 28, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Spitlead (Feb 28, 2020)

C-46 Commando - China Doll



__ Spitlead
__ Feb 28, 2020
__
c-46
commando
curtiss
transport
wwii




The Curtiss C-46 Commando

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Spitlead (Feb 28, 2020)

JU52 'Auntie'.JPG



__ Spitlead
__ Feb 28, 2020
__
german
ju-52
junkers
transport
wwii







JU-52. I have only ever seen one of these aircraft at the many airshows I've attended. It was a real treat. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 29, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Spitlead (Mar 1, 2020)

IMG_7445_resized.jpg



__ Spitlead
__ Mar 1, 2020
__
comet
fighter
german
komet
messerchmiitt
rocket




ME-163 Komet




The Me 163 Komet. Took the photo at the Flying Heritage & Combat Armor Museum

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 1, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 4, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Spitlead (Mar 4, 2020)

Took this photo quite a few years ago. I believe it was at the Chino Air Show. The quality has degraded a bit being taken on a Kodachrome slide over 30 years ago but I still like the pic. Enjoy!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 4, 2020)

Sweet B-25

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 5, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 6, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Spitlead (Mar 6, 2020)

Nose art from a P-47D, on display at the Seattle Museum of Flight.
View attachment 572513


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Spitlead (Mar 8, 2020)

P-51B, "Impatient Virgin"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 8, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 10, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Spitlead (Mar 10, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 572781
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


F-104?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 11, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 11, 2020)

Spitlead said:


> F-104?



Yes. At Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum.


----------



## Spitlead (Mar 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 13, 2020)

Cheers,
Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 14, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 15, 2020)

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Tieleader (Mar 15, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 573302
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff


Had the good fortune to see this birdie a few years back. If I remember the history correctly its a very early version that was the personal transport of Hap Arnold.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 16, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 17, 2020)

Starboard Side.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 18, 2020)

Port side.
My wife's name is Angela so I am kind of partial to this one.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Tieleader (Mar 18, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 573996
> 
> Port side.
> My wife's name is Angela so I am kind of partial to this one.
> ...


which side?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 19, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> which side?


Port.side is named Angela, starboard.side is Helena


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 19, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Port.side is named Angela, starboard.side is Helena


Not what I meant. Wink, wink, nudge, nudge, know what I mean...?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 19, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> Not what I meant. Wink, wink, nudge, nudge, know what I mean...?


I get it but I want to keep this site PG13.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 19, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 20, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 20, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> I get it but I want to keep this site PG13.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff


Boooring...
BTW More P-38 pixs . Can't get enough of those (aside from Doras of course! ).


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 21, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Tieleader (Mar 21, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 573823
> 
> Starboard Side.
> 
> ...


I'm really slow sometimes. Just gut the pun of "HEL"ena and "ANGEL"a.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 21, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 569063
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff



The "movie" version
is Not historical!!!


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 21, 2020)

Actually the true Belle is also red on that side as well if that's what you meant.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 21, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> Actually the true Belle is also red on that side as well if that's what you meant.



There was just the name, in block letters.


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 21, 2020)

huh? I've only seen pixs of the full nose art on her. Was this extremely early in her career?


----------



## N4521U (Mar 21, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> huh? I've only seen pixs of the full nose art on her. Was this extremely early in her career?



The fancy "race car" script was the movie version.......


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 22, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Tieleader (Mar 22, 2020)

N4521U said:


> The fancy "race car" script was the movie version.......
> 
> View attachment 574404


Ah, got it now.
Had the opportunity to meet Morgan and his copilot (who's name I can't remember right now) at an aviation signing symposium I brought Jimmy G. to more than an few years back in Connecticut. I had done a Dr1 canvas for them and got to meet about dozen famous USAAF and luftwaffe pilots. I remember Morgan and Sweeny for the USA and a D9 pilot and a couple of Luftwaffe jet pilots as well. Alas, Morgan and pal skated out before I could get them to sign my 4 page profile of the Belle. Missed opportunity there!


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 22, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 574456
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff


So envious of your camera talents. Mine all look they were taken by a blind man looking the wrong way down the lens...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 23, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 24, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 25, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 26, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 27, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 27, 2020)

Is that a mini-Corsair at left?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Spitlead (Mar 27, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 573302
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff



Is this nose art a nod to Gen. "Hap" Arnold? I am thinking yes.


----------



## Spitlead (Mar 27, 2020)

Not quite necessarily nose art but it mimic's the genre! I did take the pic at an air show


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 27, 2020)

Spitlead said:


> Is this nose art a nod to Gen. "Hap" Arnold? I am thinking yes.


A tribute to all the USN aviators who joined the Flying Tigers according to the museum web site.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 27, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> Is that a mini-Corsair at
> 
> 
> Crimea_River said:
> ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 28, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Spitlead (Mar 28, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 575282
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff


Cool nose. What jet is that Jeff?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 28, 2020)

Spitlead said:


> Cool nose. What jet is that Jeff?


L-29


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 28, 2020)

Gnomey said:


> Good shots Jeff!


Thanks. I enjoy sharing them.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 29, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 29, 2020)

Nice ! Suits the JP.


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 29, 2020)

Spitlead said:


> Is this nose art a nod to Gen. "Hap" Arnold? I am thinking yes.


This was one of his personal transports during the war. It's a very early B-25.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 30, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 31, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 1, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Tieleader (Apr 1, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 575715
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff


Is this the same one that lived at Geneseo, NY?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2020)

Great shots.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 2, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Apr 3, 2020)

[


Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 575838
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff


artsy shot. love it!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 3, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 3, 2020)

What aircraft is that Jeff ?


----------



## Spitlead (Apr 3, 2020)

Airframes said:


> What aircraft is that Jeff ?



Funny, I was going to ask the same question. I noticed in the photo that just left of the word "California", the stencil says 'baggage compartment'. So... I would assume it's not a fighter or bomber.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 3, 2020)

Airframes said:


> What aircraft is that Jeff ?


BT-13

Jeff


----------



## Spitlead (Apr 3, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> BT-13
> 
> Jeff


Thanks Jeff. I just happen to have a pick of one of those! I recognize the inlet on the side of the fuselage.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks Jeff - thought it might be, but wasn't sure.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Spitlead (Apr 4, 2020)

Love the name of this "Jug" so much I named my Harley after it. My bike is a custom with blacked out frame and olive paint. Learned from the museum curator that even though it has the 'B' model canopy it is technically a 'D' model.


----------



## Tieleader (Apr 4, 2020)

Spitlead said:


> Love the name of this "Jug" so much I named my Harley after it. My bike is a custom with blacked out frame and olive paint. Learned from the museum curator that even though is has the 'B' model canopy it is technically a 'D' model.
> 
> View attachment 576064


Ironically this bird looks small parked next to a Hellcat because of the flat slab sides. Seen that.


----------



## Spitlead (Apr 4, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> Ironically this bird looks small parked next to a Hellcat because of the flat slab sides. Seen that.



I don't think I've ever heard anyone say a P-47 looked small, lol


----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2020)

B-type canopy ?
Both the 'B' and the earlier ( razorback ) versions of the 'D' had the same canopy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 4, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Spitlead (Apr 4, 2020)

Airframes said:


> B-type canopy ?
> Both the 'B' and the earlier ( razorback ) versions of the 'D' had the same canopy.



I had always assumed the 'B' model and Razorback were one in the same. Was not aware until about a year ago that the Razorback was in fact an early 'D' model.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 5, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 6, 2020)

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 7, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 9, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 10, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 11, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 12, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Tieleader (Apr 13, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 576734
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff


Wonderful pixs as always! Any idea what the jet logos indicate?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 13, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> Wonderful pixs as always! Any idea what the jet logos indicate?


Used as mothership for air launched Skyrocket research aircraft.

Jeff

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 13, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 14, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 15, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Spitlead (Apr 15, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 576325
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jeff


I see the Apache Princess has some 'Ships sunk' and 'Locomotive' kill markings. You don't see those very often. Did this aircraft actually fly in combat and get those "kills"?


----------



## Spitlead (Apr 15, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 577517
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


I'm not even sure what I'm looking at here...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 15, 2020)

Spitlead said:


> I'm not even sure what I'm looking at here...


B-25 hanging from the ceiling in the American airpower hanger at Duxford.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 15, 2020)

Spitlead said:


> I see the Apache Princess has some 'Ships sunk' and 'Locomotive' kill markings. You don't see those very often. Did this aircraft actually fly in combat and get those "kills"?





Spitlead said:


> I see the Apache Princess has some 'Ships sunk' and 'Locomotive' kill markings. You don't see those very often. Did this aircraft actually fly in combat and get those "kills"?



Short answer..... no

Full story below.


B-25 History Project

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 16, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 18, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 19, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 20, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 21, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 22, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 23, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Tieleader (Apr 24, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 578446
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff


where's the B-24 from. Don't think I've seen that one before.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 24, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> where's the B-24 from. Don't think I've seen that one before.



Duxford England

Jeff

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 24, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 25, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 26, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 28, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 29, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 30, 2020)

cheers jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 1, 2020)

Okay, I know, this is the exact opposite of nose art buy I think it is worth a look!






Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 2, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 3, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 4, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 5, 2020)

Cheers 
Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 6, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 8, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 9, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 10, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 11, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 12, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 13, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 14, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 15, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 18, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 19, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 20, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 23, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2020)

Cool.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 24, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 25, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Spitlead (May 25, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 582679
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


What is the aircraft Jeff? Can't quite recognize it.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 25, 2020)

DH Vampire

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Spitlead (May 25, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> DH Vampire
> 
> View attachment 582847


Ah, thanks Jeff. For some reason I thought it looks British. Don't see many of those around.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 25, 2020)

Spitlead said:


> Ah, thanks Jeff. For some reason I thought it looks British. Don't see many of those around.


This one is owned by the Waterloo Warbirds based at the Waterloo International Airport (CYKF), located 10 minutes from my place.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 26, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Airframes (May 26, 2020)

Now I* have* to like that one !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 26, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Now I* have* to like that one !


I thought you might like it......"Swampy".

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 29, 2020)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2020)




----------

